
Transformie - chaostheory
http://transformie.com/
======
TrevorBurnham
This is awesome. I was looking for something just like this: Rotations via CSS
in Webkit and Firefox are easy; in IE they're plausible, but require you to
provide the matrix used for the transformation. So a JavaScript library to
translate the former to the latter is exactly the right approach.

Not that this is the only lib that does this. There's CSS Sandpaper, for one.

------
mathgladiator
That is pretty cool, good work.

Many of the designers I have worked with and currently work with love to
rotate stuff. Eventually, it turns into a imagick hack-fest with some nasty
caching solution. If all the browsers start supporting rotations well in the
next couple of years, then my designers are bound to be happy.

It is a shame that many markets are still dependent on IE6. :(

